# I can help in NEW JERSEY !



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Available in NEW JERSEY, Hudson and Bergen Counties, and surrounding area's.

I have a small fleet of GMC 1-ton 4x4 pick-up's running 7.5 and 8 foot Western Plows equipped with Meyers Salt Spreaders on custom made ramp tailgates and all carrying generators with scene lights (makes night plowing operations that much more feasible), 4 Ariens snow blowers, and a shoveling crew with walk behind spreaders available to anyone that needs help. I would prefer to open a line of communication prior to an actual storm with any interested contractors and work out details regarding payment and type of work. No job too big or small, I have the crew and don't want to pay them to sit around and drink coffee while they can be out making me (or in this case, me and you) money. I prefer Hudson/Bergen Counties in New Jersey but will travel if you need my assistance. I also have a service truck with lots of Western Plow and Chevy Truck spare parts, fuel and bagged Sodium Chloride.

I AM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR MORE WORK TO KEEP MY GUYS BUSY !!!

If you need assistance, contact me at [email protected] or call my office at 201-861-7533 and ask for Steve.


----------

